# White mites crawling in house



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree with you. sounds like an infestation of white/dust mites. 



They are attracted to damp and humid environments. Google how to kill them. There are all sorts of ways. from bug bombs, chemicals, and natural way. Hope you get rid of them soon ym


----------



## Ym123 (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. 
The house i live in is over a hundreds years old and has a damp problem. Ive looked online but unable to identify them. Are the bugs harmful to humans?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Interesting thread. Where are you in general? If you Google "Mites that affect humans," you'll see there are many. Including, bird, wood & rodent mites.

I've lived in a lot of buggy countries, but I only saw tiny white mites, en masse, here in Northern Calif on a wild bird.

Do you have wild pigeons around, like on a balcony? They carry a mite that affects humans.

Do you have a photo?

Hopefully, a professional will come along, but meanwhile, a dehumidifier may help.


----------



## Ym123 (Sep 29, 2019)

Im from Lancashire, UK. My house is a very old detached property. Ive been having damp problems and i think the bugs are mould mites. But i don’t understand why they are crawling on furniture. Anyone heard of mould mites?


----------



## DerfIV (Sep 12, 2019)

A photo would be of immense help, preferably with a real camera and a macro (close-up) lens, not a cell phone photo.

If that was our house I wouldn't be asking - my wife would have been on the phone to the exterminator yesterday.:surprise:


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Do you have a lot of plants in your house that they might call home? Some house plants like ornamental figs can get infested with mites. Look very closely for tiny webs. Insecticidal soap.


----------



## JBoot (Jan 15, 2019)

The mold (mould) is probably a *more serious* problem. Get rid of the mold and you will probably get rid of the bugs (assuming they are _mould_ mites).

You need to find the source of the moisture and stop it, then control it with a dehumidifier(s) as some have suggested. This will involve a whole house inspection looking for water infiltration. A HEPA air filter(s) should also help.

Your furniture may be providing a food source for the "bugs", e.g., skin shedding, moisture, animal dander, mold transfer from other sources. This will require an inspection/close examination of everything in the house, since they may be on anything.

If only a small area is affected, you may be able to stop the spread by wiping down surfaces with different diluted solutions.

Finally, call in a professional mold remediation contractor to clean up the infestation. This may be expensive, but your health is more important.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

https://www.hunker.com/13420797/what-can-i-spray-on-fabrics-to-kill-mites


Hope this helps. Maybe just hatched spiders? I'd try alcohol solution first since home made soap will leave scents and maybe slippery feel on the couch.
The article says those mites need mold. If that much existing mold, is there moldy smell in the house? Some mold is ok to live with as long as you're healthy enough, but there may be a range and you may want to call a house inspector or a carpenter and see why your house is so humid.
I know I'm assuming life in england:smile:, but is this a stone or brick house? Slate roof with wide open roof deck? I think england is famous for fog? Maybe old world foundation and water control? Maybe you need active exhaust venting for foundation and attic?


----------



## delacruzroberta (Nov 22, 2019)

Sounds like their dust mites. What I did to mine is I got rid of the furniture since I didn't want them to spread all over the place.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We had a similar infestation. We had a jade plant that was 40 years old and weighed more than we could carry. We traced the bugs to that plant. After 40 years it was hard to say goodbye, but getting rid of that plant got rid of its bugs.


----------

